# Reviews You May Have Missed



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you haven’t noticed, Home Theater Shack has been under construction for several weeks. We certainly hope you’re enjoying the new look and functionality of the site; tweaks and modifications will continue to be made in an effort to make HTS as user friendly as possible. Today, I wanted to take a moment to highlight two recent equipment reviews that may have fallen between the cracks as the site re-fresh was initiated. If you’re a long time member, then you’ll know that the reviewers (Jim Wilson and Wayne Myers) always deliver top-shelf product evaluations laced with invaluable information and opinions. I hope you take a few moments to click on the links below to see what they’ve been up to!

First up is Jim Wilson’s review of JTR Speakers Captivator 118HT, a brand new subwoofer recently added to JTR’s speaker catalog. It features a large – hefty – cabinet that houses a monster 18-inch driver powered by a 700 Watt class D amp. Jim delivers in-depth insight about the cabinet’s design along with great chatter detailing its driver and amp functionality. Of course, the meat-and-potatoes are his listening impressions that delve into the sub's performance when paired with movies (_Battle: Los Angeles_, _Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring_, _10,000 BC_) and hard driving tunes (_Metallica_, _Motley Crue_, _Stone Temple Pilots_).










Head over to the *Captivator 118HT Review thread *and read all of the details along with Jim’s final conclusions!


Next we have Wayne Myers applying his golden ears to not one, not two, but three new pairs of headphones from AKG (K 550), Beyerdynamic (DT 770 Pro 250-Ohm), and Sennheiser (HD 598SE). This new trifecta of head gear represents options in different classes of performance and price points – perfect if you’re in the market for something new. Wayne thoroughly details each headphone’s build quality, sonic quality, and musicality, and delivers decisive conclusions about their overall performance during listening tests featuring a great cross section of tunes (including songs by _Kurt Ville_, _Modest Mouse_, _Broken Bells_, _Mindy Smith_, and more).










Follow this *link* to read Wayne’s fabulous review of these three recommended headphones.


The Home Theater Shack staff has more gear in the review queue, so make sure you check back to see what we have in store next!


----------

